
First American Mission To Sample An Asteroid Gets Green Light - Libertatea
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-05/asteroid-sampling-mission-gets-critical-go-ahead
======
hudibras
First American mission to return to Earth with a sample from an asteroid, but
13 years after the Japanese did it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayabusa>

